# MODDING: Reemplaza tu HDD led por un Vumetro



## pasaDEuva (Dic 15, 2008)

Dale un poco mas de vida a tu gabinete con un simple pero funcional vumetro que toma la señal del HDD LED prendiendo los leds en función del tiempo que esta encendido tu HDD LED.

El Circuito es bastante simple, lo pueden personalizar para adaptarlo a las distintas computadoras con solo cambiar unas resistencias o el tamaño de un capacitor.

La idea original la tome de: http://www.hardcore-modding.com/guias_usuarios-66.html, pero ellos usan +5v como voltaje de trabajo y a ese voltaje no pude hacer andar bien el LM3914 modificando el voltaje de trabajo a +12v y el tamaño del capacitor a 1000 uF logre que funcione a mi agrado.

Para los que inician en el modding les recuerdo que 12v disponemos en la fuente de nuestra PC entre cualquier cable Amarillo y cualquier cable Negro, para alimentar nuestro circuito usamos los pines de alimentación que se indican en la placa con "+12", en el "+" conectamos el cable Amarillo y en el "-" el Negro.

La señal de entrada la conectamos en los pines que se indican con "LED", en el "+" conectamos el positivo del led (generalmente el cable color rojo del conector HDD LED) y en el "-" conectamos el negativo del led (generalmente el cable color blanco del conector HDD LED). 
Si conectamos estos cables al revés nuestro vumetro no encenderá pero no hay peligro de dañarlo, ni de dañar nuestra placa madre.

*Lista de componentes:*
1 transistor optoacoplado 4N26
1 integrado LM3914N
1 resistencia de ¼ Watt al 5% de 560 Ohm
1 resistencia de ¼ Watt al 5% de 330 Ohm
1 resistencia de ¼ Watt al 5% de 180 Ohm
1 resistencia de ¼ Watt al 5% de 1000 Ohm
1 capacitor electrolítico de 10 uF para 25v
1 capacitor electrolítico de 1000 uF para 25v
2 conector macho 2 pines para alimentación y señal de entrada
2 conectores macho 11 pines para sacar los leds de la placa
2 conectores hembra 11 pines para armar el cable
5 centímetros de cable plano, el de la disquetera sirve perfectamente
1 plaqueta de pertinax 35x50mm
1 plaqueta de pertinax 25x70mm
estaño, soldador, virulana y demas...

Adjunto todas las imágenes y los diseños de la PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 20, 2009)

lo veo muy interesante...

buen aporte con circuitos y todo.

encima llegue hasta aca buscando saber q era un vumetro para HD

hasta ahora lo q entendi es q cuanto mas tiempo encendido esta el led del HD, mas leds prenden en el vumetro, no?

parece interesante. yo tengo un vumetro de 5 leds con el BA6154 y funciona muy bien. voy a ver bien el circuito para ver si lo conectocomo el esquema de arriba.

lo pruebo y comento

salu2


----------



## pasaDEuva (Ene 20, 2009)

Exactamente así es como funciona.
Para que veas uno funcionando y comparado con el HDD LED podes ver este video: YouTube - Vumetro HDD vs. HDD Led

Ese esta echo con otro circuito un poco más complicado, es un circuito de prueba que arme y después encontré una forma más fácil de armarlo (que es la que publique).

Cualquier otra duda pregúntame tranquilo, saludos!


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 21, 2009)

uhh esta barbaro el efecto.... basicamente mide la actividad del disco con una barra de leds.

muy bueno y no solo decorativo sino q tambien util.

ya mismo estoy probando con mi circuito y si no va armo el tuyo a ver como queda.

hace falta un preset o potenciometro? porque pensaba ponerlo en una bahia de 3 1/2 del gabinete.


----------



## pasaDEuva (Ene 21, 2009)

si, podrias poner un preset para regular la velocidad del vumetro a tu gusto. No es tan funcional... pero es una alternativa mas antes del simple led del disco jeje.

Saludos


----------



## overclocker_mx (Feb 24, 2009)

Tengo varias dudas ¿los leds son de 3mm o 5volts ?.. ¿puedo presindir del 4n26? no lo encuentro en ningun lado de ser asi ¿como seria la conexion?....
Edit: Por cierto.... excelente Post ! (Y)


----------



## pasaDEuva (Feb 24, 2009)

El 4N26 es un componente fundamental en el circuito, creo que lo podrias reemplazar por:
4N25, 4N25A, 4N27 o 4N28 pero de eso no estoy tan seguro, supongo que funcionara igual.

Sobre los diodos leds, podes usar los que quieras, el circuito esta armado para que la corriente por los leds sea de aproximadamente 12 mA, por los que vas a lograr un buen brillo con casi cualquier led. Pero si te interesa cambiar la corriente se puede hacer con solo cambiar la resistencia indicada en el esquema como R3 de valor 1KΩ.

La formula para el calculo de esta de esta resistencia es: R3 =  (12.5) / (Corriente que vos quieras por el led)
por ejemplo, para este caso la corriente por el led es de 12 mA entonces seria: R3 = 12.5/0.012 = 1041,67
lo que es aproximadamente una resistencia de 1KΩ

Para mas información podes consultar el datasheet del LM3914N.

Saludos!


----------



## overclocker_mx (Feb 25, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta *pasaDEuva*, no pude conseguir AN26 y por recomendacion le colocamos un PC817.. utilize leds de 5mm tenia varios solo compre 4 leds blancos ultrabrillantes que pretendia usar para una lampara usb .... No esta demás mencionar que los leds encienden del led10 al led1 y pues dejo unas fotitos,... quiziera comentar más pero me gana el sueño... Suerte a todos y Gracias...


----------



## pasaDEuva (Feb 25, 2009)

overclocker_mx, muy bueno tu vumetro! y muchas gracias por contar la experiencia! es un aporte valioso para todos los usuarios del foro.

Saludos!


----------



## cartman86 (Mar 11, 2009)

saludos

Me parece interesante este vumetro, lo voy armar, pero me gustaria usar esos led rectangulares, se pueden usar?.







Otra pregunta se puede dejar el led estandar que tiene el equipo funcionando al tiempo que el vumetro..
Y por ultimo se puede cambiar el LM3914N por uno para 5 leds. pues me parece que 10 son muchos para colocarlo en el frontal del pc.


----------



## pasaDEuva (Mar 11, 2009)

hola cartman86, podes usar sin ningun problema los leds rectangulares, podes mirar el comentario que postie un poco mas arriva que explico como regular la corriente que pasa por el led para lograr el brillo que buscas. Si no te animas a tocar lo podes usar como esta que te va a andar igual.

tambien podes hacerlo con 5 leds, para eso tenes que cambiar el valor de una resistencia, si queres te digo bien pero ahora no puedo.

podes llegar a tener mucha suerte y si dejas el hdd led clasico de tu gabinete y agregas en paralelo el vumetro sin ninguna modificacion, te va a funcionar con solo 5 leds, de ultima probando tambien podes encontrar el punto justo.

si te interesa te puedo dar una mano cuando tenga mas tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## cartman86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gracias pasaDEuva

Me pondre manos a la obra y mas adelante si tengo alguna duda y tengas tiempo te pregunto.
Por ahora el unico vumetro que tengo es el de los led del teclado, gracias a un plugin de winamp.   

YouTube - Dancing Keyboard

YouTube - WinAmp Keyboard LED light show

Por si alguno le interesa esta bobada: http://www.winamp.com/plugins/details/148273


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 11, 2009)

hola cartman me interesa mucho lo del primer video que pusiste...
lo tenes al esquema...
funciona con el circuito que tiene el teclado nomas?


----------



## cartman86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Saludos

Termine el Vumetro, al final lo deje con los 10 leds, consegui unos pqueños para que no ocupara mucho espacio.
Funciona a las mil maravillas ; use el transistor optoacoplado 4N25 que es del mismo grupo.

La intensidad de los leds es muy buena, aun siendo de distintos colores (use 4 verdes, 3 amarillos y 3 rojos).

Lo unico es que al conectar el vumetro con el led clasico del gabinete en paralelo, este ultimo deja de funcionar, solo trabaja el vumetro.

 Doy gracias a pasaDEuva por el circuito.

P.D: A luis_elpibeorellana, es solo un plugin de winamp que hace encender a intensidad los botones de Bloq Num, Bloq Mayus y Bloq Despl. que estaran funcionando osea te cambia la mayusculas y numeros cuando esta funcionando. no es un circuito.


----------



## pasaDEuva (Mar 14, 2009)

gracias a vos cartman86 por compartir tu experiencia con nosotros, es muy util para todos los usuarios del foro! Saludos!


----------



## alejandropwr (May 29, 2009)

Buenas tardes Pasadeuva. Excelente el proyecto. Lo hice y anda fantástico. En el mismo display le agregué un led más que indican los 12 VCC. Les dejo unas fotos para que vean como quedó el montaje.

También pueden verlo en funcionamiento en YouTube - VÃºmetro para disco rÃ­gido

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pasaDEuva (May 29, 2009)

Hola alejandropwr, quedo muy bueno Felicitaciones! y gracias por compartir tu experiencia con nosotros, es muy util para todos los usuarios del foro! Saludos!


----------



## naldonahuel (May 29, 2009)

Hola alejandro power! espectacular tu bumetro ! No tendras algun videito para subir?


----------



## alejandropwr (May 29, 2009)

naldonahuel dijo:
			
		

> Hola alejandro power! espectacular tu bumetro ! No tendras algun videito para subir?




Muchas gracias Naldonahuel


----------



## alejandropwr (May 29, 2009)

alejandropwr dijo:
			
		

> naldonahuel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hola alejandro power! espectacular tu bumetro ! No tendras algun videito para subir?



Acá tenés el link

YouTube - VÃºmetro para disco rÃ­gido


----------



## Mandrake (May 29, 2009)

Una idea personal, por falta de disponibilidad en el comercio del LM3914N , yo use el siguiente esquema.

El preset se ajusta asi: se aplica +5V a la entrada, y se gira el preset hasta que se mida 1000mV en los terminales del condensador.


----------



## Luis1342 (May 30, 2009)

Hola pasaDEuva y a todos los foristas,excelente circuito,tengo uno parecido que dejo de funcionar,que usaba ambos integrados 
aún los tengo,me animaré a armarlo como aqui lo han puesto

tengo una duda,¿como hicieron que funcionara con leds de alta luminosidad?

ya que en mi circuito anterior solo podia usar los leds convencionales si le conectaba uno así no encendia el led y el resto si lo hacia

saludos


----------



## pasaDEuva (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, ls1342 no estoy seguro si podes usar las 2 clases de leds, de lo que estoy seguro es que podes usar todos leds de alta luminosidad o todos leds clasicos.
No olvides de elegir el valor correcto de resistencia para lograr el brillo que quieras en los leds eso lo explique un poco mas arriba.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 3, 2009)

pasaDEuva dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ls1342 no estoy seguro si podes usar las 2 clases de leds, de lo que estoy seguro es que podes usar todos leds de alta luminosidad o todos leds clasicos.
> No olvides de elegir el valor correcto de resistencia para lograr el brillo que quieras en los leds eso lo explique un poco mas arriba.
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta compañero pasaDEuva,entonces a decidir cuales usar,haré la prueba con ambos haber cual me convence,gracias por tu respuesta y por tu circuito,que será de gran utilidad
saludos !


----------

